# New pics of Lily and Rose



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

The breeder has sent me new pics of my girls  they are around 6 weeks old now 

Lily









Rose


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## MrsG7 (Mar 29, 2011)

awww major cuteness!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you  xxx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Cuteness overload  *faints*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Gorgeous! I bet you can't wait!

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww cute, which breeder are they from?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ah they are so cute:001_tt1:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your lovely comments x

No im so excited not long woop woop 

The breeder is from ditching sussex, her name is vicky taylor if i remember rightly lol.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful bunnies !!!!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous 

What lops are they? sorry if its a silly question! They look like my Frenchies at that age!

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

They are just sooooooooooo beautiful! AWWWWWWWWWWWw x


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you  not long till they come home get them next tuesday 

They are dwaft lops  x


----------



## maxiemum (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh they are just so adorable <3


----------

